# Las Vegas Timeshares as seen from High Roller



## Karen G (Jun 2, 2014)

We rode the High Roller for the first time yesterday and it was so much fun. I thought maybe some Tuggers would like to see their resorts from the High Roller so here are some pictures I took:







[/URL]Elara HGVC with Marriott Grand Chateau behind it 






[/URL]HGVC @ Trump






[/URL]HGVC @ Flamingo






[/URL]Wyndham Grand Desert






[/URL]Holiday Inn Vacation Club @ Desert Club Resort (previously called Summer Bay Resort)


----------



## Gracey (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice pics, thanks for posting!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks, Karen. Those photos saved me the cost- and the vertigo- of seeing it myself! Whew!

Jim


----------



## eschjw (Jun 2, 2014)

*Desert Club Owner*

Thanks for posting the pictures, Karen. My wife and I will be visiting before the end of the year and we have put this experience on our to do list.


----------



## jackio (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice photos - thanks for sharing.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 2, 2014)

Haven't been on it (and not sure I would go) but found out it's quite pretty at night when it lights up and is multi-colored.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures - nice

How many rotations does a "ride" consist of? 
Could a group of kids rock the "car" to get it to flip around on it's gimbals?


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting Karen! It's fun to see the different resorts from High Roller.

Question....How long have all 4 wings been up at Grand Chateau? It's been awhile since I stayed there, but there were just 2 wings open at that time. I knew they were working on #3, but it looks like all 4 have now been built?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 2, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> Thanks for the pictures - nice
> 
> How many rotations does a "ride" consist of?
> Could a group of kids rock the "car" to get it to flip around on it's gimbals?



One revolution is a ride and it's about 30 minutes. I don't think you could
Get the pod to rock at all. It's so well engineered and so stable.
It moves so slowly you don't really feel any motion.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 2, 2014)

LAX Mom said:


> Thanks for posting Karen! It's fun to see the different resorts from High Roller.
> 
> Question....How long have all 4 wings been up at Grand Chateau? It's been awhile since I stayed there, but there were just 2 wings open at that time. I knew they were working on #3, but it looks like all 4 have now been built?



I think the 4 wings you are referring to are part of the Paris resort.
Just  a small part of the Grand Chateau is visible on the right side of the Elara HGVC.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 2, 2014)

ive been to Vegas onceand  and have always said..." been there, done that and I dont need to go again"   Now Im not so sure...I do want to ride this thing


----------



## Karen G (Jun 2, 2014)

ronparise said:


> ive been to Vegas onceand  and have always said..." been there, done that and I dont need to go again"   Now Im not so sure...I do want to ride this thing



Ron, you should come & ride this tallest observation wheel in the world!
It's air-conditioned so no worries about the heat. It is continually moving so
it doesn't stop while you enter or exit, but it's not a problem.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Karen G said:


> I think the 4 wings you are referring to are part of the Paris resort.
> Just  a small part of the Grand Chateau is visible on the right side of the Elara HGVC.



Thanks Karen. Now I see it is the Paris resort. It was the X shape that threw me off, but of course you can see the Eiffel Tower right in front!

Just a small part of Grand Chateau is peeking out of the right side of Elara HGVC (the tall building that says "Grand Vacations" on the top).


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 2, 2014)

ronparise said:


> ive been to Vegas onceand  and have always said..." been there, done that and I dont need to go again"   Now Im not so sure...I do want to ride this thing



There oughtta be some good places to graze that have popped up since you were last there. Can't say "Been there, done that" about them.

We have to go to LV about annually just to stay on top of the newish digs.

Jim


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 2, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> There oughtta be some good places to graze that have popped up since you were last there. Can't say "Been there, done that" about them.
> 
> We have to go to LV about annually just to stay on top of the newish digs.
> 
> Jim



I go to Vegas every year to do the same things over and over again.  That way i'm not surprised when I'm broke and feeling crappy the next morning!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 2, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> I go to Vegas every year to do the same things over and over again.  That way i'm not surprised when I'm broke and feeling crappy the next morning!!!



Doing the same things over and over and expecting different results is a sign of insanity. I do different stuff. That's a sign of boredom.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2014)

What a very nice picture of the strip.  We go to Vegas every other year and stayed at The Venetian maybe this ride will kept some money in my pocket.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 2, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> There oughtta be some good places to graze that have popped up since you were last there. Can't say "Been there, done that" about them.
> 
> We have to go to LV about annually just to stay on top of the newish digs.
> 
> Jim


 We're really liking the new Linq (pronounced "link"), which is the corridor that connects the Strip with the High Roller. There are lots of new restaurants, bars, shops, and entertainment venues all along the corridor. Both the Flamingo and the Quad (former Imperial Palace) open onto the Linq. We especially like the new Yard House in the Linq and have been there twice.

There's an attractive new boutique hotel on the corner of The Strip and Flamingo called The Cromwell and new retail projects are going on in front of Bally's, Treasure Island, and New York New York. There's even a new stadium venue under construction behind the Monte Carlo.  The new SLS (former Sahara) will open soon.

There's a bunch of new stuff to check out so come on down!


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 2, 2014)

Here on TUG we get pics even more up to date than google - the High Roller didn't show on google maps when I looked for it


----------



## Karen G (Jun 2, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> Here on TUG we get pics even more up to date than google - the High Roller didn't show on google maps when I looked for it


YES! TUG *is* more up-to-date than Google!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great pictures, Karen.  They were building it when we were there last.  I am going to send this link to a TUGger as she may not have seen it yet.


----------



## andex (Jun 2, 2014)

nice pics thanks for posting!


----------



## LynnW (Jun 3, 2014)

Great pictures Karen! It had just opened when we were there in April so we decided to wait until next time. I can't wait to ride it.

Lynn


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Karen, thanks for posting the pictures. We were in town over Memorial Day weekend and talked about going to the strip for this new attraction. Didn't make it. Perhaps the next time.


----------



## Dori (Jun 5, 2014)

Fabulous photos, Karen! Thank you for posting them. This will definitely be on our agenda for our next LV trip.

Dori


----------



## pammex (Jun 10, 2014)

Headed to Vegas saturday, so will check it out.  I am not so good with rides or heights but might give this a whirl, we will see.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 11, 2014)

pammex said:


> Headed to Vegas saturday, so will check it out.  I am not so good with rides or heights but might give this a whirl, we will see.  Thanks for sharing!


This is so different from an ordinary thrill ride like a ferris wheel or other scary ride. The pod is spacious and air-conditioned, and it moves ever so slowly. I don't think anyone would experience motion sickness from it


----------



## Blues (Jun 11, 2014)

Motion sickness, no.  Fear of heights, yes.  If you're afraid of heights, it could be a scary ride; especially when you look at other nearby cabins just above and below you.  I thoroughly enjoyed the trip, but I could see that it could be scary for someone with a fear of heights.

-Bob


----------

